# On Jeopardy June 13, 2018



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

One of the contestants on Jeopardy Wednesday night had a beautiful dark blue beaded shawl, and when Alex asked her about it, she admitted that she had knitted it. He asked how long it took her, and she said about 7 months, off and on. It was stunning!! Unfortunately, I can't supply a picture of it, since the program is still on my television as I type this!!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I just saw it, and it is beautiful. I believe she has beads on it, also.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Seen it it was beautiful


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> One of the contestants on Jeopardy Wednesday night had a beautiful dark blue beaded shawl, and when Alex asked her about it, she admitted that she had knitted it. He asked how long it took her, and she said about 7 months, off and on. It was stunning!! Unfortunately, I can't supply a picture of it, since the program is still on my television as I type this!!


Her name is Diana Hsu and this is the only picture I can find.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, Diana did not style the shawl effectively. It makes her more dumpy and cut off short.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks lovely


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

She did a beautiful job knitting it. She happens to be short and round, and so what. Most knitting patterns are modeled by tall, thin, semi anorexic young women. Many knitters are short and round. The finished product looks different on short round people.

We were commenting on what a nice knitting job she did. Your comment rings of misogyny.


sockit2me said:


> Unfortunately, Diana did not style the shawl effectively. It makes her more dumpy and cut off short.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Unfortunately, Diana did not style the shawl effectively. It makes her more dumpy and cut off short.


Eric, that was a no-no.

Quite frankly, when one is short and fluffy, any article of clothing makes one look cut off short. That's why models are tall and starved.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Gee sorry!
I just feel that if she had used the angles of the shawl she would have created better lines instead of that straight horizontal.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Gee sorry!
> I just feel that if she had used the angles of the shawl she would have created better lines instead of that straight horizontal.


True. That being said, she probably is grateful she is able to stand upright where she is, all things considered. Much less win $24,000. Artful draping might have been just one thing too many to worry about, no? :sm17:

P.S. Just looked at the picture again. She has that pinned on like it is welded. No distractions allowed. :sm09:


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits your remarks are right on. And sockit2me, glad you said sorry. Anyhow, I like the shawl on Diana, too.


----------



## worstedflamingo (Sep 14, 2014)

Took a pic off tv. Not sure how to post it.
Wow. I think I did it. A little out of focus, but you can see the beading some.
I agree with some, it's beautiful, bit might could have been worn a little differently.
Hey, be she's on Jeopardy, and won!
I've never finished any shawl I started. Lol
I hope to see some more hover work tomorrow!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought she looked lovely, and showed off the shawl's detail very well.


----------



## worstedflamingo (Sep 14, 2014)

She did look good. 
I was really pulling for her. Did you see the show?
I don't even knit or crochet during Jeopardy. Lol.


----------



## worstedflamingo (Sep 14, 2014)

You could really see the beading on the show.
Beautiful shawl.
I hope she wears something else tomorrow that she made, or at least talk more about knitting when Alex talks to her. ????


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

rainie said:


> Her name is Diana Hsu and this is the only picture I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> Unfortunately, Diana did not style the shawl effectively. It makes her more dumpy and cut off short.


Everything I wear makes me look dumpy and cut off short, lol.


----------



## worstedflamingo (Sep 14, 2014)

Me too.
She did good. If you saw the show, as I did, before anyone was introduced, I yelled aty t.v., "She made that "!!!!
Happy, Happy!
I watch every day, (or DVR) in case I can't.
Apparently, I missed some other knitting "thing"
around the 8th.
I hope she keeps winning.
I can't believe the "champion" bet so little.
Go knitter, go knitter, go knitter.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I think that a short ‘fluffy’ woman can have great style. 
Just saying that Diana could have draped her beautiful shawl to its and her better advantage. Softer draping with diagonal interest...not that taut horizontal wrap. She certainly proved to be very smart, but her personality seems very stiff and rigid (perhaps thus the shawl wrap.)


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I think that a short 'fluffy' woman can have great style.
> Just saying that Diana could have draped her beautiful shawl to its and her better advantage. Softer draping with diagonal interest...not that taut horizontal wrap. She certainly proved to be very smart, but her personality seems very stiff and rigid (perhaps thus the shawl wrap.)


Exactly why I don't wear them. I love to make them but haven't a clue about wearing them stylishly. If I could stand like a mannequin and have it draped properly around me...


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I think that a short 'fluffy' woman can have great style.
> Just saying that Diana could have draped her beautiful shawl to its and her better advantage. Softer draping with diagonal interest...not that taut horizontal wrap. She certainly proved to be very smart, but her personality seems very stiff and rigid (perhaps thus the shawl wrap.)


Maybe she draped it horizontally to show off more of the beads...and after all that work, why not?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw that! Beautiful!


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

I missed jeapardy lastnight so I’m glad to see this. Thanks! I’m impressed with it and I think it looks great in that color over her crimson red top.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful, I laughed when Alex said it was on his bucket list to knit a shawl.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I think she looks very nice from the picture. 
Unfortunately I missed this show.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice...i am short and fluffy too.!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Class, and IMO she is wearing it properly showing a very modern look.


----------



## AmandaClayton (Oct 24, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> I think that a short 'fluffy' woman can have great style.
> Just saying that Diana could have draped her beautiful shawl to its and her better advantage. Softer draping with diagonal interest...not that taut horizontal wrap. She certainly proved to be very smart, but her personality seems very stiff and rigid (perhaps thus the shawl wrap.)


Thanks for posting - I too think she could have draped her shawl better. I am itching to re-arrange it for her ! It's so lovely, and a beautiful colour on her.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

My first impression is that she could have done a better job of draping it, but it sure was a beauty.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

I saw Jeopardy and commented to my DH about how beautiful it was, but I do agree with Eric about how she had it on. But at least we were able to see more of the details.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

It was very beautiful!


----------



## grandmaj1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I would like to know the pattern


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I think that a short 'fluffy' woman can have great style.
> Just saying that Diana could have draped her beautiful shawl to its and her better advantage. Softer draping with diagonal interest...not that taut horizontal wrap. She certainly proved to be very smart, but her personality seems very stiff and rigid (perhaps thus the shawl wrap.)


OMG! Stop digging that hole deeper! Enough!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

m_azingrace said:


> I thought she looked lovely, and showed off the shawl's detail very well.


Me, too. She looked great.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I think that a short 'fluffy' woman can have great style.
> Just saying that Diana could have draped her beautiful shawl to its and her better advantage. Softer draping with diagonal interest...not that taut horizontal wrap. She certainly proved to be very smart, but her personality seems very stiff and rigid (perhaps thus the shawl wrap.)


She wore it that way so as not to be readjusting it all the time.

How can you say anything about her personality? You need help!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

It is a beautiful shawl.
That she made it and wore it on national TV is a major accomplishment as far as I am concerned.
Good for her in all counts.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Could hardly wait to get to my computer this morning to see all the comments I knew would be there. Love Jeopardy and love KP.


----------



## KnitFiend (Jan 23, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Unfortunately, Diana did not style the shawl effectively. It makes her more dumpy and cut off short.


This is a perfect example of why people are leaving KP in droves. Someone posts something like this beautiful shawl that they made and wore proudly (as they should) and someone posts a nasty remark. Unfortunately this is not reserved for the Attic, and I'm finding it more and more in general posts. :sm25:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Indeed it was very attractive with a shawl pin also.She was the winner so perhaps she'll wear it again on tonight's show...


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

I noticed the shawl as soon as they introduced her. Maybe she wanted to show the beaded edge. It wouldn't have shown as well draped differently. I'm glad that her hard work was recognized.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Just pondering here: A lovely and intelligent woman wears a magnificent shawl she made for herself while she is winning at Jeopardy. Then comes a snarky remark about her draping of the shawl, followed by a few more. Where would one expect the focus to be here? How pathetic are those who find fault with everyone and everything? Good for those who made well-deserved positive comments.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

We saw that, too! The Big Guy snorted and said, 
"I wonder how much string she has under THEIR bed...." and various and sundry other comments and giggles.
I looked very, very superior and smirked and allowed him to razz me..... :sm16: 
And just for that, I'm buying more yarn, so there :sm18:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

That remark about how it looked on her was really uncalled for ...we're talking about the knitted shawl not maligning a person attributes..use a little finesse.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

The SHAWL guys and dolls! It's about the SHAWL! I didn't see the program because of severe weather nearby but I have read these comments and I just want to remind us to focus on the right thing. It's about the SHAWL! And is is beautiful. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

jonibee said:


> That remark about how it looked on her was really uncalled for ...we're talking about the knitted shawl not maligning a person attributes..use a little finesse.


I agree. I think the shawl looked beautiful on her! Please be kind with your comments for all we know she could be a KP member and reading this post.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Saw a picture, it was beautiful.


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

rainie said:


> Her name is Diana Hsu and this is the only picture I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, I saw that. The bead work was amazing. It would have taken me longer that 7 months to make it! (and it still wouldn't have looked as good) She really is talented, along with being so intelligent!


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm referring to Sock it to me!


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sock it too me, you are too judgemental! Let's see your crafts and let us judge them. You are cruel!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I think that it is very petty to criticize her for how she wore her shawl. When I saw the program I thought how nice it was that a very smart woman was also proud of her craftwork. It is interesting that women are judged by their appearance mostly. I wonder if this discussion would even happened about a man...


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful shawl. I think she looks amazing in it. Seven months of work and now she has a stunning piece to wear on national tv where she can show off beauty AND brains? Glad she won


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Has no one else thought that maybe the behind-the-scenes people "adjusted" the shawl FOR her, trying to show it off to its full advantage ?? It may not have even been the way she, herself, would have worn it. That's what I thought immediately, anyway.


----------



## iso4fun15690 (Jun 19, 2017)

It was beautiful and was glad she stated that she had done the work!


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you KP!!!! Recently, to save money, we cut off cable and house phone. We have Netflix, amazon prime and Hulu plus. The only thing that was missing was Jeopardy! Couldn’t find it anywhere!! Then, you gave me the link on YouTube......who knew! Reunited with jeopardy! Thanks so much!


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you KP!!!! Recently, to save money, we cut off cable and house phone. We have Netflix, amazon prime and Hulu plus. The only thing that was missing was Jeopardy! Couldn’t find it anywhere!! Then, you gave me the link on YouTube......who knew! Reunited with jeopardy! Thanks so much!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

She is a talented, intelligent woman. How many of us could knit such a beautiful shawl and also be chosen to be on Jeopardy and win like she did?


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Did not see the show, but after seeing the posting I have to agree the shawl is beautiful and she did a “super” job of knitting it. Also, she can wear that work of art anyway she “dang” wants to!

Remember, if you can’t say anything nice, keep your dang mouth “shut”.

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

I agree with an earlier poster that the shawl was probably draped by someone on the show. Also it had to not be in her way when she used her answer button. She is very talented. As I've stated before Asian women are great crafters, be it crochet or knitting or others.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

I agree with an earlier poster that the shawl was probably draped by someone on the show. Also it had to not be in her way when she used her answer button. She is very talented. As I've stated before Asian women are great crafters, be it crochet or knitting or others.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

sorry double click


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

IMHO I wouldn't care if she had draped it around her leg...not the point. The shawl is beautiful and she did a great job. IMHO.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

sorry for the double post...couldn't get the second one deleted.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful shawl - I noticed it right away. I don't care how she wore it or if someone else decided on how she wore it - great knitting and kudos to her for her win!


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

good grief people! stop! Does anyone have the pattern for the lovely shawl?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

corkie said:


> good grief people! stop! Does anyone have the pattern for the lovely shawl?


Yes please :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I saw the show and thought she did a wonderful job knitting that shawl. It was gorgeous! Glad that she won.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Gee sorry!
> I just feel that if she had used the angles of the shawl she would have created better lines instead of that straight horizontal.


She wore the shawl the only way she could show off the beautiful bead work. If she had worn it draped vertically, the bead work would have been mostly covered up. Also, the bead work would have been flopping against her arms if she would have worn it any other way.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

As soon as I saw her and heard her comment I wondered how fast it would get to KP!! Beautiful shawl and smart lady.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

She is the second knitter on Jeopardy in the past couple of weeks to wear a beautiful knitted shawl. The knitter that was on a couple of weeks ago mentioned the Rose City Yarn Crawl and rocked a shawl from that crawl: http://www.oregonlive.com/knitting/index.ssf/2018/06/local_knitter_competes_on_jeop.html


----------



## grandmaj1 (Mar 20, 2014)

anyone know the pattern


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

She said she worked on the shawl on the many months that she studied to be on Jeopardy. It is a gorgeous shawl. I don't know how to wear shawls well either, but the lovely work, beautiful color, the beading all stand out.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think perhaps she wanted to display the scarf and that's the reason she wore it like that. She is obviously and justifiably proud of her work, but I agree that a softer drape would have been more attractive. Even so, it showed off the scarf better to have it flattened out more. Those who display patterns could take a lesson from this - attractive one thing; showing the pattern is another. Anyone know the pattern? I don't remember seeing that border before, but I don't do a lot of borders. 

I'm about half way through making the scarf worn by the last contestant that had on a hand-knitted garment (Vintage Freemont). it is a lot of fun because you do a lot of knitting, but the variations keep you entertained. It's coming out very nice in one of Sirdar's colourwheel yarns. So far, the color changes seem to come at exactly the right spots. How do they do that?!


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

morningstar said:


> Just pondering here: A lovely and intelligent woman wears a magnificent shawl she made for herself while she is winning at Jeopardy. Then comes a snarky remark about her draping of the shawl, followed by a few more. Where would one expect the focus to be here? How pathetic are those who find fault with everyone and everything? Good for those who made well-deserved positive comments.


 :sm24:


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

I too am glued to the TV when Jeopardy is on. Thought she did a great job of knitting with beads and hope she wears more of her hand knits.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> Unfortunately, Diana did not style the shawl effectively. It makes her more dumpy and cut off short.


If Diana sees this, she will never wear her beautiful shawl again without thinking of your unkind comment - that is, IF she even wants to wear it again.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Has no one else thought that maybe the behind-the-scenes people "adjusted" the shawl FOR her, trying to show it off to its full advantage ?? It may not have even been the way she, herself, would have worn it. That's what I thought immediately, anyway.


You are probably right, I imagine there are wardrobe people who help the contestants dress.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Jayne61 said:


> Sock it too me, you are too judgemental! Let's see your crafts and let us judge them. You are cruel!


I saw the show and immediately just looked at the actual shawl, not the girl and thought OMG how beautiful. Sock it to me did not make his comments to be mean and start something, lets just forget about it, he did say sorry and that is what is important, and I am sure he regrets saying what he did just like most of us, saying something before thinking about it, nobody is perfect.
Marly


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Marly said:


> I saw the show and immediately just looked at the actual shawl, not the girl and thought OMG how beautiful. Sock it to me did not make his comments to be mean and start something, lets just forget about it, he did say sorry and that is what is important, and I am sure he regrets saying what he did just like most of us, saying something before thinking about it, nobody is perfect.
> Marly


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

I noticed the shawl right away and admired it. I don't have the patience for beadwork, so I am really in awe of her abilities.

I think it is short sighted to make a comment on her personality from her appearance on Jeopardy. I think of Cliff Claven from Cheers. Always had information and trivia on everything until he appeared on Jeopardy. That would be me. "Du-u-uh". I am lucky to think of the answers in the privacy of my living room. I can't imagine trying to come up with the answers so quickly in public.

Has anyone noted that both of the recent hand knitted shawl wearers on Jeopardy were winners, at least once?


----------



## barisad (Oct 7, 2012)

Could it be?? Norwood Shawl. Easy to add beads...

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwood-shawl


----------



## Peggy and Maxx (Jan 11, 2017)

It is a beautiful shawl! Unfortunately, we are not all blessed with cadaveric model bodies so we do the best we can. If it gives us pleasure, it is no one's business and sarcastic remarks are cruel and inappropriate! How would you feel if someone made such unkind remarks about you?


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

KnitFiend said:


> This is a perfect example of why people are leaving KP in droves. Someone posts something like this beautiful shawl that they made and wore proudly (as they should) and someone posts a nasty remark. Unfortunately this is not reserved for the Attic, and I'm finding it more and more in general posts. :sm25:


I found the comment to be critical, but not nasty.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I am shaped like her and that is probably how I would have worn that shawl. Is there a web site that shows HOW to wear shawls for 'fluffly' people?


----------



## t_venson (Oct 26, 2017)

colleenmay said:


> I am shaped like her and that is probably how I would have worn that shawl. Is there a web site that shows HOW to wear shawls for 'fluffly' people?


I'm not shaped like her but that is how I too would have probably worn the shawl. I'd like a website that shows how to wear shawls period. Maybe with variations of same shawl shape but different body shapes.


----------



## t_venson (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh it is a beautiful shawl and I love the color.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

lovely work


----------



## hannahhooks67 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a link to the pattern

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-fremont


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful shawl worn the way she wants. Smart woman!


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe she wanted to show off as much detail as she could. Looks like most of it is at the bottom. I thought it was lovely and am looking to see if ravelry has the pattern.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

We had "Jeopardy" on last night, but, unfortunately, I really didn't pay a lot of attention to the people on it. Would love to have seen it.


----------



## asdlane (Feb 18, 2016)

The Norwood shawl is close. The edging is the same but the rest of the shawl has a design to it also.


----------



## barisad (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey folks, made a connection with Diana Hsu and the official pattern is: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evenstar-shawl

She said she replaced the nubs with beads.

She said it was too late to alter the shawl when she was accepted on Jeopardy, said a circular shawl was a little difficult to wear to show the detail.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

barisad said:


> Hey folks, made a connection with Diana Hsu and the official pattern is: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evenstar-shawl
> 
> She said she replaced the nubs with beads.
> 
> She said it was too late to alter the shawl when she was accepted on Jeopardy, said a circular shawl was a little difficult to wear to show the detail.


Thanks so much for contacting her and getting the pattern
:sm24:


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

barisad said:


> Hey folks, made a connection with Diana Hsu and the official pattern is: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evenstar-shawl
> 
> She said she replaced the nubs with beads.
> 
> She said it was too late to alter the shawl when she was accepted on Jeopardy, said a circular shawl was a little difficult to wear to show the detail.


WOW, you are great, good investigating, unfortunately $8 U.S. is not in my budget at the time. Sure have to watch it again tonight, hope she surprises everyone with another one.
Marly


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

m_azingrace said:


> I thought she looked lovely, and showed off the shawl's detail very well.


I agree!


----------



## barisad (Oct 7, 2012)

I also contacted the designer and mentioned the previous contestant that wore a hand knit shawl, that designer offered a discount. Sent her the link. maybe check back and see if she follows suit? Ask for nothing, you get nothing. All she could say was No!!??


----------



## Lenda (Apr 1, 2017)

She and the shawl looked stunning.


----------



## Specialtyknitsetc (Oct 1, 2015)

Guess I better never post any pic of myself with one of my shawls! No, I'm not in the least short and fluffy, but I'm old, wrinkled, tattered, torn, and who knows what else. But I love shawls . . . and hats and wear them to please me.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Specialtyknitsetc said:


> Guess I better never post any pic of myself with one of my shawls! No, I'm not in the least short and fluffy, but I'm old, wrinkled, tattered, torn, and who knows what else. But I love shawls . . . and hats and wear them to please me.


Good for you!!!!
Marly


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful Shawl and her stitches are so even!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful shawl.... I love wearing shawls as they can add something special to a outfit...


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Caught my eye during the show also. Lovely work.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

She even offered to teach Alex to knit.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Being a short, dumpy person of a certain age, I am going to make my first shawl, not a large scarf, but an actual shawl that will be used to keep my arms and shoulder warm. I realize that most everything makes me look short and dumpy so I'll try and wear it well. And I found a LYS with an owner who makes up her own patterns and wrote it up for me! As long as I see a pt in that area, I'll be able to drop in every week if I need help. YEA!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! How talented, and intelligent! The shawl was beautiful on her!


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Unfortunately, Diana did not style the shawl effectively. It makes her more dumpy and cut off short.


I agree.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Very pretty.


I agree. The way she wore it really showed the bead work.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> I thought she looked lovely, and showed off the shawl's detail very well.


exactly


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

barisad said:


> Could it be?? Norwood Shawl. Easy to add beads...
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwood-shawl


It might very well be. Diana did not wear a shawl last evening and I was didisappointed. She returns again tonight.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

hannahhooks67 said:


> Here's a link to the pattern
> 
> https:/www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-fremont


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Oops...did not add my reply, LOL

This link shows the shawl worn by the first contestant, not Diana.


----------



## barisad (Oct 7, 2012)

The designer of the Shawl Diana Hsu wore is being offered at a discounted price..

Grab it before it's gone...

1/2 off. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evenstar-shawl


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Actually, from what I see of Diana's dress around the waist, the shawl makes her look well-endowed, not dumpy at all.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

barisad said:


> The designer of the Shawl Diana Hsu wore is being offered at a discounted price..
> 
> Grab it before it's gone...
> 
> 1/2 off. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evenstar-shawl


The price I get is $8 U.S.
Marly


----------



## cj2 sally (Dec 21, 2014)

I just saw myself in a recent picture. You will never see me modeling anything I make on KP!


----------



## barisad (Oct 7, 2012)

The designer offered a code to be applied at the time of purchase. The code is stated on her pattern page. Printed in bold letters..


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was impressed with her beautiful shawl, and her decisive win! She certainly was a good ambassador for knitters.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> I found the comment to be critical, but not nasty.


Eric is a kind and generous member of KP. His comments were accurate if not overly tactful. Yes, the shawl is absolutely gorgeous, yes, the knitter is very talented. Who knows if she styled the shawl or someone from the show did. But the but the bottom line is we got to see a beautiful shawl. And for those jumping on someone for expressing an opinion, saying it is what is wrong with KP, you are just as guilty. Saying someone didn't wear an article of clothing to their best advantage is not misogynistic, it is a critique, a matter of opinion no more or less valid than favorable comments on the shawl. And before you start in on me about body types, I share Ms Hsu's. I will cheerfully tell you that I am short and fat. I dress primarily for comfort and if Eric (a rather dapper dresser) were to critique a picture of me, I'm sure his comments would be little different and I am ok with that. Just be glad the shawl was styled to show it off to its best advantage. Happy knitting.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you KateLyn11 for understanding that my comment was about the draping of the shawl...not an attack of the woman, her knitting, or all women in general. I apologize to any who thought my remark was too harsh...it wasn’t meant that way.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

The coupon code does work.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry I jumped on you. Thank you for clarifying.


sockit2me said:


> Thank you KateLyn11 for understanding that my comment was about the draping of the shawl...not an attack of the woman, her knitting, or all women in general. I apologize to any who thought my remark was too harsh...it wasn't meant that way.


----------

